# Dont want to C notch your body to clear your tie rods? well then Flip your tie rods! Mk2 style



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Here is a simple how to
(warning if you mess up your car because of reading this its not my fault)
I just got done doing mine and couldn't find many other people who did this. most just got the sawzaw (sp) out and cut way for clearance with the tie rods. 
Step 1
buy a tie rod flip kit from a beetle. 
Step 2
Drill your spindles out per directions and size of your insert. You could use a hand drill but if you drill on an angle you might run into some problems with the bung staying in place or on an angle. I had them drilled with a drill press. 








In my case 3/4
Step 3
Go buy the good stuff, loc tite 620 wow is this stuff strong. 








kind spendy that little bottle was 14 bux with a discount








Step 4
Let that stuff sit for around 24 hours. 50% of it is cured in the first 20-30 min however its my suspension components and didn't want to take any chances. And Loc Tite recommends it. 








When you put the bungs into the drilled hole make sure to scuff the bung along with clean both the drilled hole and the bung, other wise it might not stick. 
Also kind of twist the bung into the hole as to spread the green loc tite around inside. 
Step 5
Take it apart to see if it worked !








Wala! it didnt fall out!
Step 6 
Install into car
Now at this point you would want to swap your tie rod ends from passenger side to driver side. I actually forgot to do this and checked to see if they would interferer with my wheels, and sure enough they do. So make sure to swap the tie rod ends to opposite side. 
I actually was beating on the spindle and tie rod to get it back out and the bung stayed in place!! 620 is gooood!
Driver side








Pass side 








Bolt everything back up and wamo! your done.
Cheap easy clean way to gain some clearance in your mk2

_Modified by LO-vw at 5:27 PM 10-10-2008_


_Modified by LO-vw at 5:38 PM 10-10-2008_


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Dont want to C notch your body to clear your tie rods? well then Flip your tie ... (LO-vw)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The hole was actually 3/4" for the PMW flip kit, I was mistaken the first time I told you about it. I forgot my camera, but here's what it looked like when I drilled mine:


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Ya this would also work on mk1-mk2-mk3 not sure with mk4 but i don't see why not. 
You can also get creative and use heim joints to replace the tie rod end itself. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I might do this down the road when i get my ball joint extenders for the lower ball joint.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Dont want to C notch your body to clear your tie rods? well then Flip your tie ... (LO-vw)*

anyone done this on a mk4?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I might, i haven't tried it on one, and i haven't seen what the front spindle looks like in a while.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

bump steer?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

haven't driven it yet, but yes until i get my ball joint extenders (290 for the kit OUCH!)


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

oh jeeze.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LO-vw* »_haven't driven it yet, but yes until i get my ball joint extenders (290 for the kit OUCH!)

is it even worth it then? for that price you couldnt you just have the frame notched..


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (silver saloon)*

Bump steer like a bitch. Ask me. Mine are done too lol. After the ball joint extenders though, it's smoooooooooth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

quite interested in this, mine is really really close on full drop but was thinkin of custom track arms with a slight kink in them which would give clearance and would mean no bump steer? would this work, have seen bent track arms on a mini project and that seems to work!
if that wouldn't work, is there a cheaper way of reducing bumpsteer after the tie rod flip?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

well if you are slammed like i was with bags, your bump steer is already real bad. 
Most people just c notch the frame and call it good and live with it. 
The *MAIN* reason I did this was to not have to c notch my frame and not blow out tie rods every week or so. I also didnt feel like cutting into my car and haveing to repaint/patch up my inner wheel wells to make everything look oem again 
With the flip and no extensions I will still have bad bump steer (maybe worse im not sure yet) so I saw no negitive to doing this. 
After i get married (weddings are mad expensive







) and my 16v motor is done ill prob splurge for the extensions but as of right now im not in a rush for those. 
Edit: everything is reversible as well. Just get some heat out and the 620 brakes up, clean everything again, and reinstall the bung at the top of the spindle and your stock again.



_Modified by LO-vw at 5:58 AM 10-11-2008_


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

hmm may do this then
where did you get your kit from as it looks a goodun!


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Afazz hooked me up this time, but search my user name for tie rod flip kit and i have a post on where to get everything


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

SWEET!!!!


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

any way to elimate the bump steer without the kit? pics of said kit?


----------



## mach5ive (Nov 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

As long as you lower your lower control arm to align it self with the tie rod angle then you are good. 
I think only 2 kits out there that I know of. 
One is a balljoint extender
and one from SCCH(sp) is like a new tubular lower control arm and a cool tapered custom heimjoint/ extended rod setup. 
like I said search my name lo-vw for tie rod flip and in that post list alot of options


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

I tried this on my mk1 without ball joint extenders and it handled like total poop. The effect of different angles between the tie rod and control arm was most obvious when raising and lowering the front. You could watch the toe change severely. I wouldent suggest anyone do this without ball joint extensions as well. It was down right unsafe.


----------

